# Wales and Cheshire October 9th to 15th



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

OK, ferry is booked: We will arrive in Hull on Sunday Morning, October 9th. Then - probably with a stopover in Chester, as my daugthers English school book stories take place there and she wants to see the real thing - we will head for Snowdonia and may be other parts of Wales. Back via Hull again on Saturday 15th in the evening. 

Anybody around there at that time? :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Boff,

I work just outside Chester for the Local Authority and live just over the border in Flintshire. 
Are you staying near Chester and if so, are you bringing your bikes? 
Would be happy to advise on visiting Chester and the surrounding area and also if you want to explore by bike, I'm your gal! 
No bike routes as good as yours in the Netherlands but we are trying hard to catch up.!

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Damn!!!!  

Just realised I'm going to Dusseldorf for two days Monday and Tuesday that week but I can still give you some ideas about what to do in and around Chester.
Banjo 8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

@ banjo:

No, we won't take the bicycles with us. Nevertheless any ideas what to do would be very welcome. Just keep in mind that we have an 11-year-old girl with us, so pub crawls are not too appropriate... :wink: 

We will probably spend the night from Sunday to Monday on the Little Roodee car park in Chester. So if you see an Euramobil C-class with a Dutch numberplate there then just knock, that's us. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We do have anumber of family friendly pubs in the UK. Usually major chains,
The main one are Brewsters & Whacky warehouse.
I am intrigued as to the book your daughter is studying-what is it?
I live in Wirral, which is opposite to Liverpool on the River Mersey and about 15 miles from Chester.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

hi Boff,
If i havent had to go to dusseldorf on the Sunday night I may just wander down into town.

I suppose the City Walls are of interest, you'll be parked between the walls and the river Dee overnight. The cathedral is beautiful inside. There are lots of Roman ruins scattered around if that sort of thing takes your fancy. 
Chester used to be THE port on the west coast of England until the Dee silted up and then Liverpool became prominent in the 17th and 18th centuries. 
I'm sure you've read all about the city's history though.

Have a great time anyway.
Banjo 8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Chester*

Hi Banjo,

in fact we have already paid a short visit to chester on our way back from Ireland this summer. However first the city and car parks were packed full because of the Horse Race and second we did not have too much time because we had to catch the ferry in Hull. But we already found out what a jewel this city is.

Depending on the weather we might also turn round the whole thing and visit Chester at the end of our trip, meaning the night from 14th to 15th October.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Back from Wales!*

Hi,

as some may already have noticed we are back from Wales. We spent a very relaxing week almost solely in the Snowdonia area without too much driving. Weather was quite fair except on Tuesday when it was pouring down all day. Visited many castles and had some nice walks.

If that "Add a Campsite" option were working again I could add some quite interesting spots.

On our way back we passed through Peak District and found it very nice there as well, however a bit motorhome-unfriendly: They have some very nice and quiet picknick areas fully equipped with toilets, but all say on standardized signs: "No overnight parking!" 

We completely left out Chester except for food shopping.

Just before departure we found that Kingston-upon-Hull is a much more interesting city than we first thought. Overnight parking is possible on the overflow car park at "The Deep". Costs 3 quid per day (2 of them can be refunded if you buy something in The Deep's cafe or shop) and is free from 18:00 to 09:00 next morning. You can walk from there into city centre within 10 minutes.

We'll be back! :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

